# Fix for Denon Amp Pairing to Stream 4k Remote



## David Jones (Nov 25, 2020)

PLEASE UPDATE SUPPORT INFORAMTION; I FOUND THE FIX. On Denon amp using the remote setup when it ask you to push ok to test volume, you have to watch the current volume level on amp when you press ok. If it's on the right code the volume will go up one setting but the volume up and down toggle is not response, select try again to verify if the volume goes up, if it does just select yes. Then you will notice that the volume and the cec commands all work like they are supposed to. Don't know why the volume toggle doesn't work while in remote setup.


----------

